# Skype et la mise en veille



## benji51110 (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème assez ennuyant. Lorsque je suis en conversation Skype, je n'utilise plus mon clavier et après de quelques minutes (selon mes paramétrages de mise en veille), mon MacBook Air passe en veille... C'est assez chiant surtout quand je l'utilise sur batterie, toute les 5 minutes je dois retaper mon mot de passe si je ne passe pas a bouger le pointeur.

Sur PC (je viens de switcher) ca ne faisait pas ca, ca m'étonnerai que la version Mac ne dispose pas d'une option pour ne pas passer en veille !

J'utilise Mac OS X 10.6.6 avec Skype 2.8.0 (Qui semble etre la dernière version).

Rencontrez vous ce désagrément ?

J'ai cherché dans les options Skype et veille je n'ai rien trouvé, ainsi que sur le forum :s

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Alors, que ce soit "skype et n'importe quoi", on n'en parle pas dans "Applications", ce que tu aurais su en prenant le temps de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée juste sous le bouton que tu as utilisé pour créer ce topic.

On déménage


----------



## boddy (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

La seule idée qui me vient en tête est d'arrêter la mise en veille avant d'utiliser Skype, mais ça va pas te plaire 

Peut-être que d'autres auront une meilleure idée


----------



## edd72 (21 Janvier 2011)

Autre idée -> tu lances Caffeine (gratuit sur AppStore) quand tu lances skype.


----------



## boddy (21 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Autre idée -> tu lances Caffeine (gratuit sur AppStore) quand tu lances skype.



ADOPTÉ 

En plus, ça m'a permis d'utiliser AppStore pour la première fois


----------



## benji51110 (21 Janvier 2011)

Toute mes excuses à monsieur l'admin, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai créer mon topic dans création alors que je pensais bien l'avoir créer dans Logiciel (je ne suis pas c** à ce point la quand meme  ).

Pour reprendre sur le sujet, j'ai basculé sur Mac pour avoir un changement, une amélioration dans mon utilisation de l'informatique, pas pour regresser 

Il doit y avoir un truc, c'est pas possible que chez Skype il est pas pensé à ca, ou j'ai un truc de mal configuré. Ca serrait faire un bon en arrière de quelque année si non. Je vais allé faire un tour sur le Blog de l'éditeur.

EDIT : J'ai installé caffeine c'est vrai que c'est pas mal foutu comme application... Mais je veux pas utiliser un substitut


----------

